# GOING FISHING



## Waldo (Apr 16, 2010)

I try hard to live by the philosophy that, "Good Thing Come To Them That Bait"

Do I am headed to Lake Arkins this mornming for a weekend of pursuing those wild and illusive crappie

My daughter and her friend are going with e and wil be fishing the 3rd annual Whiting Employees tiurnament with me tomorrow. For our wild and decadent pleasure I made up a gallon of Sangroia to take along for the trip


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck on the trip Waldo. I hope you have a real "crappie trip", and that's a good thing.


----------



## Scott (Apr 16, 2010)

Mmm Crappie, doesn't get much better than that. Have fun


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck out there Waldo!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2010)

I wasn't going to say anything, but Waldo, were you typing on the laptop or did you sample a little too much "sangroia" before typing this up?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 16, 2010)

Waldo I hope you catch a mess of fish and a few zzzzzzzz's as well!


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck Waldo 

and you too have a 'crappie' weekend - - 

fried crappie
crappie tacos
crappie salad
crappie sandwich

and 

crappie and white/rose/bold red wines - what's better than this?

see you soon - May sometime - I'll call when we get to Hot Springs.

Later

rrawhide


----------



## ArdenS (Apr 16, 2010)

Crappie -- fun to catch; great to eat. Have fun!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 19, 2010)

And a good time was had by all....not that many fish bu we had a great time 
The fish in the picture laying on the dock ae the ones me and my daughter and her friend caught


----------



## grapeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the pictures Waldo. You must have got a camera working now- no excuses anymore






Glad you had a great time with friends and good food.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like a good time was had by all.





Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## robie (Apr 19, 2010)

Those photos are for some other forum besides this one... there's not a single glass of wine shown in the whole bunch!!!





I love to crappie fish, but there's not too many places to fish for them in Colorado.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2010)

Mmmmmmm but there is for Rainbows!


----------



## vcasey (Apr 19, 2010)

Showed these to my sons and they are so ready for classes to end so they can go fishing. All right they are just ready for the semester to finish and fishing is a great excuse, or so they say. 
Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 19, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> Those photos are for some other forum besides this one... there's not a single glass of wine shown in the whole bunch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking good there my friend! Hey, that isnt a cig in your mouth with you on the boat is it?


----------



## Waldo (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep !


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like a grand time.


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Waldo. I really enjoyed the photos.


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 20, 2010)

Waldo, you sure know how to live it up! Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, Waldo, I started back up awhile ago due to stress levels and gaining weight back. Or at least thats my story and Im sticking to it but I really did have the weight problem that is associated with not smoking.


----------

